# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Robot Hàn Chân Bồn Nước ™ Tự Động Hoá

## tuangianglion

Robot hàn chân bồn nước đang được sử dụng rất nhiều trong các xưởng và nhà máy chuyên sản xuất khung chân bồn, với năng suất cực cao so với phương pháp sản xuất thông thường thì Robot hàn đang là lựa chọn số 1 cho lĩnh vực sản xuất giá kệ này.

*ỨNG DỤNG CỦA ROBOT HÀN TRONG SẢN XUẤT CHÂN BỒN NƯỚC
*
Robot hàn đang được ứng dụng vào rất nhiều các lĩnh vực khác nhau trong sản xuất công nghiệp như: Robot hàn giá kệ công nghiệp, Robot hàn giường tủ, Robot hàn khung xe, Robot hàn bàn ghế, Robot hàn hàng rào…và sản xuất chân bồn nước là một trong những ngành công nghiệp khi sử dụng Robot hàn đã cho hiệu quả tối đa.

*QUY TRÌNH SẢN XUẤT CHÂN BỒN NƯỚC
*
Hiện tại thì bồn chứa nước gần như gia đình nào cũng có để chứa nước sinh hoạt cho gia đình, thường được lắp đặt trên nóc nhà. Chính vì nhu cầu sử dụng bồn nước là rất cao nên có rất nhiều các nhà máy sản xuất chân bồn nước đang sản xuất trong thị trường hiện tại. Trong sản xuất bồn nước thì ngoài bộ phận chứa nước là bình nước và hệ thống dẫn nước thì hệ thống chân bồn đóng vai trò quan trọng cho an toàn, cố định vững chắc cho bồn nước, còn gọi là khung chân bồn.


*Bồn chứa nước gia đình
*
Khung chân bồn là hệ thống các khung được thiết kế phù hợp cho từng bồn nước, là hệ thống giá đỡ bồn nước hay còn gọi là chân đế, tuỳ theo thiết kế của bồn nước và địa hình sẽ có các chân đế bồn nước khác nhau. Sau khi thiết kế xong các mẫu chân bồn nước sẽ tiến hành hàn theo tiêu chuẩn của hình vẽ và với sản xuất thông thường thì người thợ hàn sẽ đảm nhận vai trò này.

*ROBOT HÀN CHÂN BỒN NƯỚC ™ TỰ ĐỘNG HOÁ
*
Với sự thay đổi của công nghệ, rất nhiều các ngành nghề đã áp dụng số hoá và tự động hoá trong doanh nghiệp và không nói quá khi cách mạng công nghệ đã thay đổi cuộc sống của cong người. Trong lĩnh vực sản xuất thì việc tự động hoá dây chuyền sản xuất đóng vai trò quan trọng và quyết định đến chất lượng cũng như năng suất của nhà máy, việc ứng dụng Robot hàn vào sản xuất là một trong những ứng dụng đột phá công nghệ vào lĩnh vực hàn và chân bồn nước là một trong những ứng dụng mà Robot hàn đã cho hiệu quả tối đa.


*ƯU ĐIỂM VƯỢT TRỘI CỦA ROBOT HÀN CHÂN BỒN NƯỚC
*
Các chi tiết trong chân đế bồn nước thường lập đi lập lại tuỳ theo các mẫu khác nhau, do vậy khi sử dụng phương pháp hàn truyền thống với các thợ hàn sẽ cho năng suất không cao và chi phí lớn. Hơn nữa còn tuỳ thuộc vào tay nghề thợ hàn và sức khoẻ của con người nên khi làm việc cần công suất lớn sẽ Với Robot hàn thì mọi vướng mắc trên đều được giải quyết một cách hoàn hảo, các thanh, khung sắt và được đặt trên một bàn đỡ cùng hệ thống đồ gá được thiết kế chi tiết và khoa học giúp cố định các vị trí để hàn.

Robot hàn công nghiệp Kuka

Việc còn lại là lập trình cho robot hàn thực hiện các đường hàn tại các vị trí cần hàn trên chân bồn nước với tốc độ và chất lượng cực cao. Ứng dụng Robot hàn vào sản xuất chân bồn nước là một giải pháp toàn diện, thay thế phương pháp sản xuất thông thường, sản xuất công nghiệp hàng loạt với năng suất cao và tiết kiệm chi phí.

*WELDTEC VỚI NHIỀU NĂM KINH NGHIỆM TRONG ROBOT HÀN
*
Robot hàn có nhiều hàng trên thế giới nhưng hiện tại có lẽ Robot hàn của Panasonic là dòng sản phẩm phù hợp nhất với nền sản xuất tại Việt Nam về giá thành và chất lượng của Robot. Ngoài ra để sản xuất được tối ưu thì ngoài Robot hàn còn phải tính đến sự chính xác của đồ gá, thiết kế khoa học và tối ưu đồ gá sẽ giúp cho sản xuất nhanh hơn và chất lượng hơn.

Đội ngũ kỹ thuật Robot hàn

Weldtec là đại diện chính hãng của Panasonic tại Việt Nam, với độ ngũ kỹ thuật đã có hơn 15 năm chuyên về lĩnh vực Robot hàn, có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong việc tư vấn và triển khai hệ thống robot cho doanh nghiệp với chi phí và phương án tối ưu nhất về kinh tế và chất lượng. Quý khách hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm khi lựa chọn dịch vụ và sản phẩm tại công ty chúng tôi

*ROBOT HÀN TM 1400 GIII VR1 ĐỀ XUẤT CHO SẢN XUẤT CHÂN BỒN NƯỚC
**Tính năng nổi bật*

Cáp mỏ hàn đi ngầm trong lòng tay máy, giúp Robot vươn tới các vị trí hàn nhỏ hẹp hoặc đồ gá phức tạp. Ống dẫn dây hàn đi bên ngoài tay máy, đảm bảo dây hàn ra đều.* Căn chỉnh mỏ ngay trên tay máy chỉ bằng 3 điểm.*Robot hàn MIG/MAG TM GIII sử dụng nguồn hàn rời đồng bộ. Tay máy tốc độ nhanh, Tốc độ dịch chuyển các trục được cải thiện đến 22% so với thế hệ tay máy TA - TB và các tay máy tương đương 03 lựa chọn kết cấu mỏ.Tay máy TM cho phép người dung lựa chọn giữa 03 kiểu mỏ hàn, phù hợp hơn cho từng yêu cầu công nghệ...


+ Dễ dàng điều khiển,lắp đặt căn chỉnh dễ dàng, Phần mềm robot chuyên dụng cho ứng dụng hàn.
+ Robot có độ bền cao,có thể hoạt động ổn định trong thời gian dài và môi trường làm việc khắc nghiêt.
+ Chất lượng mồi hàn vượt trội - Giảm bắn tóe - Giảm biến dạng.
+ Tốc độ hàn cao - Hiệu năng vượt trội - Đa dạng về vật liệu hàn.
+ Vận hành đơn giản - thân thiện.
+ Hiển thị góc độ hàn và góc đẩy/kéo mỏ. Thuận tiện khi lập trình và đảm bảo chất lượng, độ bắn tóe của Robot hàn

Quý khách có nhu cầu tư vấn về robot hàn vui lòng liên hệ với Weldtec theo số Hotline nhé ! Trân trọng cảm ơn quý khách hàng..

CÔNG TY CP CÔNG NGHỆ VÀ THIẾT BỊ HÀN WELDTEC
Trụ sở chính : Lô S5 – 11, Khu Công Nghiệp Tân Triều, Triều Khúc, Hà Nội
Hotline : 0902.972.907 -  Email: nhung.nh@weldtec.com.vn 
Website : https://www.weldtec.com.vn

----------


## th11

không hề khả thi, khi mà 1 thợ cơ bàn nhất họ cũng làm được,

----------

